# Dinner for 8 Dec 2006 -STRIPER



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

Baked Striped Bass in White Wine 
Serves 4 to 5 
11/2 lbs. striped bass fillets 
Salt and pepper 
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
21/2 tablespoons margarine 
1/2 cup chopped onion 
1/2 cup dry white wine 
1/4 cup water 
1/2 cup chopped fresh mushrooms 
1 tablespoon chopped parsley 
1 teaspoon minced garlic 
1/8 teaspoon dried marjoram 
1/8 teaspoon dried thyme 
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper 

Sprinkle fish with salt, pepper and 2 teaspoons lemon juice. Lightly grease a baking dish or pan. Place chopped onions and wine in pan. Place fish on top and dot with small pats of remaining margarine. Bake at 425 for 12 to 15 minutes, or until fish flakes easily with a fork. Baste once or twice with pan juice. 

While fish is baking, combine remaining lemon juice, water, mushrooms, parsley, garlic, marjoram, thyme and cayenne in small saucepan. Bring to a boil and reduce by half. When fish is done, add pan juice and continue cooking until sauce is thick and bubbly. Pour over fish. 

I USED CRANBERRY JUICE INSTEAD OF LEMON JUICE.....


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I tried this last night, it was good. For thicker fillets it takes more like 25-30 minutes at 435 degrees. I bought margerine (I like to follow recipes exactly) but upon getting home I noted that it was loaded with trans fat, so I switched it out w/ real butter. Good recipe, I would guess this would be great with other fish such as seabass, tautog, and especially tilefish.
I put mine over top of fresh linguini noodles.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

did you have a lot of "juice" left over ? "sauce" i guess you could call it ? i had alot left because i dont measure, i eye ball everything. i kept the juices cause there was almost 4 cups left- froze it and cooked pork chops in the crock pot with the same juice the striper was cooked in tonite and as it thickend had it over wild rice with steamed spinache

i cook all meals here, not the other 1/2


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

no not that much really, I may have reduced mine more. If I can get my hands on some fresh tilefish I'm going to use that recipe again


----------

